# New Thrunite Ti2 model - 3lm & 81lm



## Dubois (Dec 7, 2012)

Noticed on eBay yesterday that Thrunite will be offering a new version of their cheapo Ti - imaginatively called Ti2 - from next week. Looked again today, and it seems to be available.

Same size as the Ti, but seems to be 4gm lighter. Also seems to be available in various colours. Price listed as $19.99 (starting bid a more realistic $0.99 lol. These dollar prices on UK eBay.

I would post photo, but looks exactly like old Ti.

Edit>> Just noticed - it's an XP-G2 emitter!


----------



## shelm (Dec 7, 2012)

i recently got a perfect unit of Thrunite Ti1 with XP-E R4 emitter with fantastic tint, throw and brightness. XP-G2 in a 1xAAA light, seriously? i dont feel tempted.
thanks for the heads up!!

let's to ebay bidding anyway lol


----------



## jorn (Dec 7, 2012)

shelm said:


> XP-G2 in a 1xAAA light, seriously? i dont feel tempted.
> thanks for the heads up!!


The xp-g2 is way better than the old xp-g in aaa light's. Birghter hotspot, brighter spill, win-win.


----------



## shelm (Dec 7, 2012)

If that is so, why doesnt Fenix come up with flashlights with XP-G2 emitter? 

LD01

PD32

LD22

In any case, i am glad that i didnt bite the PD32UE bullet. Huge dim hotspot (~PD32 throw), little throw, very long, kinda bulky, cant tailstand but has a diffuser wtf, ridiculously cheap belt holster, funny tint, omg, yes, new, but not really an improvement. 

Oops why am i diverging? This thread is about Ti2 with XP-G2 lol!!


----------



## jorn (Dec 7, 2012)

Dunno, cost maby? 
Before/after pics of a led swap i did a while ago. Xp-g vs a xp-g2 in the same aaa light (maratac aa cu). Camera is locked. The xp-g2 is a really nice upgrade for the small lights with a xp-g. The xp-e really shines in small aaa lights. Im keeping my xp-e ilights stock (If they are neutral/warm tinted)


----------



## Patriot (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice! Nothing like pictures to illustrate the differences!


----------



## Rawk (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey thanks, guess i'll need at least one of them for backup. Still very happy with my Ti. Is this the brightest AAA keychain flashlight that i can get - using eneloops ?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 8, 2012)

I ordered a black Ti2 XPG2 for $15.99 shipped.
I'll let you know how it stacks up to my Ti XPE.
Very bizarre Thrunite hasn't said a peep about it 
and doesn't have it listed on their site.


----------



## shelm (Dec 8, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> I ordered a black Ti2 XPG2 for *$15.99* shipped from China to US.


I think i am winning the bidding, currently at $9.01.


----------



## AVService (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe there is a reason they have been giving the Ti away this season?


----------



## moozooh (Dec 8, 2012)

Well that's just poppycock. Surely companies never employ reason when they're giving stuff away.


----------



## AVService (Dec 8, 2012)

Poppycock?!


----------



## shelm (Dec 8, 2012)

Whoever did it: 
Thanks for outbidding me! :sweat:

:lolsign:​


----------



## Cerealand (Dec 8, 2012)

AVService said:


> Maybe there is a reason they have been giving the Ti away this season?


 
It seems that they're slowly raising the prices on the TI 1. It was $5, then $10, now $13.99 on their website. Their 10 pack Ti version 1 Christmas bundle is now $100+ on their website.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 8, 2012)

Weird, they got rid of the firefly mode which is what made this Ti model unique to small 1xAAA lights out there. I was probably one of the strongest advocates for incorporating a firefly mode into a AAA light before they even had one or even thought of the Ti and was maybe responsible for them going this way back when they first introduced them. I have a 3/60 lumen gold model but I prefer using my firefly models and the one I use the most is the one stuck on firefly by bending the metal tab.


----------



## PCC (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder how many Firefly Ti's were sold versus the 3 lumen model worldwide? I'm guessing it's probably around 1% or less. Look at the debates we have around here amongst flashaholics and we are supposed to be more knowledgeable about low lumens. The general public would look at a Firefly Ti and wonder why they even offered such a silly thing.

With regards to manufacturers retrofitting XP-G2s into all small lights, it's a numbers game. The XP-G2 just came out and they probably have stockpiles of XP-Gs that they need to use up before moving onto the newer emitters. Should they just throw out the unused old emitters when a newer revision of that emitter is released?

I've been told that the XT-E is the best emitter for low output applications like a dedicated moonlight light. The XP-G2 is best for lights up to about 1.6A and the XM-L up to just over 3A. In this application the XP-G2 is better for the high mode and really just increases the Lux on firefly mode without increasing brightness much, if at all.


----------



## Megacam (Dec 9, 2012)

I was wondering why the 0.04 low firefly wasn't listed anymore . I absolutely love mine. I emailed Thrunite and they said that they are still available, but when I asked how I could specify that model when ordering they never gave me an answer. I'd really like to order a 5 pack with maybe 2 0.04 low models.


----------



## american (Dec 10, 2012)

*thrunite ti vs ti2?*

i ordered a 5 pack and one is a ti2 for some reason i dont know if this is good or bad, all 5 are supposed to be the regular ti, specs are the same 3/60 lumen. anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## Dubois (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

Ti2 is their new (replacement) version; it has an XP-G2 emitter, and is, according to their eBay listing - the only place you can get them - 3/81 lumen. I'd check to make sure you have the new version, not just a different box:shrug:


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

I got 2 Ti2's as well with the 10 pack, did yours happen to be black?

An easy way to check is to look at the LED. The XP-G has a green package, while the XP-G2 has a white/sliver package. Both of mine are XP-G2s and I'm thinking about keeping one just to see how I like it.


----------



## Megacam (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

I just placed an order for the 5 pack of ti's through Amazon for the same price as the thrunite store. I actually emailed the us distributer who deals with the Amazon orders and they are able to send me a 0.04 firefly model in black only. YMMV. I also told them to feel free to send the new ti2 in the other colors if it was possible :naughty: Thanks Sholyn Y!


----------



## american (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

i requested a .04 model in there but they didnt speak English and said 3 lumens were the same. then they send me a ti2 in black and the other colors were normal 3/60 lumen. i noticed the differnt led. also the ti2 feels more quality to me for some reason. for some reason i got one bad one outa 5 that wont go past low mode the threads seem to run out so hopefully they'll send me a new one,


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*



american said:


> i requested a .04 model in there but they didnt speak English and said 3 lumens were the same. then they send me a ti2 in black and the other colors were normal 3/60 lumen. i noticed the differnt led. also the ti2 feels more quality to me for some reason. for some reason i got one bad one outa 5 that wont go past low mode the threads seem to run out so hopefully they'll send me a new one,



Try popping the tab out some on the head where the positive end of the battery touches it


----------



## Norm (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*



american said:


> i requested a .04 model in there but they didnt speak English and said 3 lumens were the same. then they send me a ti2 in black and the other colors were normal 3/60 lumen. i noticed the differnt led. also the ti2 feels more quality to me for some reason. for some reason i got one bad one outa 5 that wont go past low mode the threads seem to run out so hopefully they'll send me a new one,



I had one like this, solved by using a different brand of battery.

Norm


----------



## american (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*



Norm said:


> I had one like this, solved by using a different brand of battery.
> 
> Norm



I noticed that too it wouldnt work on a rayovac but would on a dollar store batt thats unacceptable though i would have to try out every brand 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*



american said:


> I noticed that too it wouldnt work on a rayovac but would on a dollar store batt thats unacceptable though i would have to try out every brand
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



Put a small spacer in the bottom of the battery tube.

Just tried a 10mm X 1mm washer and it works perfectly, glued it carefully with two tiny spots of Arctic Alumina, it brings the head height to exactly match my other four.

I really couldn't be bothered returning the light for such a small problem.

It was a green Ti, I wonder if it's green that has this problem? 

Norm


----------



## Dubois (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

I'd one of my "buddle" of 5 (the black one) DOA. Tried pulling out the tab, to no avail. Tried eneloops and Duracell alkaline - neither worked. After some fiddling it did light, but only one mode (neither high nor low), and only intermittently. Thrunite have sent replacement. With a bit of luck it will be the Ti2. Or maybe I'll get a Ti2 with the TN10 I've just ordered via eBay


----------



## american (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

everyone elses problem seems to be its stuck on high mines stuck on low so i would want to add height between contacts not shorten correct? and what kinda of washer metal?


----------



## Norm (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*



american said:


> everyone elses problem seems to be its stuck on high mines stuck on low so i would want to add height between contacts not shorten correct? and what kinda of washer metal?


I used zinc plated mild steel, brass would have been better, no worries about rusting the washers have been in my stash for at least 35 years and are still bright and shiny 

Norm


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

I ordered from their Ebay store and it shipped from California.
So there is still time for Xmas gifts.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 11, 2012)

shelm said:


> Whoever did it:
> Thanks for outbidding me! :sweat:



The bidding has now gone over the regular Buy Now Sale price available.
It's not too late if you wanna pay more than retail!

The one I ordered from the Ebay Thrunite-Store shipped from California with free tracking.


----------



## AlphaZen (Dec 11, 2012)

Just ordered one last night. FYI, on the light blue one listed for 19.98 buy it now, I offered 16 and it was accepted. 

This will be the third Ti I have owned. The first one was the firefly model, but I really only have use for the firefly mode on one light, my bedside light, which is something different (sunwayman v10r), so I sold it in the marketplace and bought a 3 lumen model. That light has served me well, but the tint is awful. When I saw these new ones, with the upgraded emitter I jumped on it. Hopefully my new light will have a better tint.


----------



## american (Dec 13, 2012)

*New thrunite ti problem*

Only has low mode with a rayovac alky. But with a panasonic it works fine and also a recharble rayovac works fine. The alky seems shorter. Anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: New thrunite ti problem*

Your cell is too short to activate High. See above answers, my green TI in a five pack was slightly 1mm longer in the battery tube, fine with some batteries not with others.

Norm


----------



## american (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: thrunite ti vs ti2?*

Well after them explaing how to fix it myself which i knew wasnt working. They sent me a new one and it works fine jst bad qc on the old one. So 4 of mine worked fine on 4 diff aaa but that one was picky may just put a washer in the tube. For some reason rayovacs are like a eighth of an inch shorter then others

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patient (Dec 15, 2012)

So I just ordered the 5-pack of Ti's on 12/10 for $55 shipped, they arrived today. Planning on gifting most, keeping one or two. Four were regular Ti's and one was a Ti2. There's no blatantly obvious difference in light output between the Ti's and Ti2. All the boxes say they are 3lumen firefly to 60lumen. Interestingly, all of the Ti boxes have a sticker which covers what was probably the original firefly lumen markings, now indicating firefly is 3 lumens. And the Ti2 looks like it was originally a Ti box and they made a sticker that says Ti2 which covers all of the original spec markings. Hopefully the pic sufficiently explains what I'm saying here. It's late and I'm freakin tired. Also, when I examined the bulbs (or diodes, whatever) it appears that the Ti2's is slightly larger & is on a white circuit board, whereas the Ti's is smaller and on a green circuit board.

In all actuality, I have no idea what any of this means, just thought someone more knowledgeable might find it useful. Also, saw the 5-pk went up to $79.99...seriously glad I bought when I did. 






Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm

Hey sorry about that, I think I fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## shelm (Dec 15, 2012)

Patient said:


> all of the Ti boxes have a sticker which covers what was



only the boxes or does the Ti2 flashlight too have a sticker on it? ("2")


----------



## Norm (Dec 15, 2012)

shelm said:


> only the boxes or does the Ti2 flashlight too have a sticker on it? ("2")








Norm


----------



## american (Dec 15, 2012)

I had the same experience with everything you just said

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone with a Thrunite Ti2 notice if it shuts down for few seconds and starts up again and repeats without any particular pattern when on high. I'm doing a run time test in my light box and noticed after a few minutes it started to do this. I then put another light in there with fresh Eneloop and it did the same thing. I put a 3rd regular Ti and it ran the entire life of the battery like normal. Just wondering if Thrunite has a thermal protection or something in there or if I have a bad one. I have a 4th Ti and I have yet to check it but will double check and get back.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 21, 2012)

I got a free Ti2 with the order of A TN30. So far it runs well with an enloop or a lithium ion AAA. I'm going to try a 10440 in it for sheets and geegles.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 21, 2012)

Teej, put a freshly charged eneloop in your Ti2, turn it to high and leave it there and wait til about 15 minutes and see if it cycles to low for 36 sec and then back to high for 72 sec and then low for 36 sec and does this for quite awhile (I'd have to look at my data to get exact numbers). I put the 2nd Ti2 and its doing it also.........but perhaps different timing.

It's getting late and I may have to report back on this tomorrow. I'm just wondering if its associated with not having the head tightened into the high position enough. I just don't know right now. Need to do some more testing.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 21, 2012)

IS the ti2 regulated unlike the ti first version?


----------



## blackFFM (Dec 21, 2012)

Patient said:


> Interestingly, all of the Ti boxes have a sticker which covers what was probably the original firefly lumen markings, now indicating firefly is 3 lumens.



There were/ are 2 versions available. One with 3 lumens low mode and one with 0.04. They just made one box.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 21, 2012)

From the problems I mentioned above, it looks like its a no issue. What I found was that I was just barely turning the light til it went to high. Basically just trying not to compress the battery any more than need be, but let's face it, it can tolerate a certain amount and I obviously was too timid. Somehow that was causing intermittent connecton and it might have been due to the tolerance changing at the positive terminal with it heating up............not sure..........just happy its working.

So for those that might be interested in the run time graph, I've compared against a couple other single AAA lights. None of these are exactly current regulated but adequate for their price and function. Looks like the Thrunite is a little more efficient........especially the Ti2 with XP-G2.

Test was done with freshly charged Eneloops.


----------



## IcantC (Jan 4, 2013)

So I ordered one to try out and I like it so far, beam is throwy. I am running an Energizer L92 aaa lithium. 

Below is a photo compared to a Fenix E01, Fenix E0, AA Eneloop and AAA L92. 
http://i.imgur.com/fTQq0.jpg

On low it appears brighter than E0 but dimmer than E01, on high it blows both of them out. Will see how reliable it is. You can see the evolution of the AAA lights getting bigger lol. E0 has floodiest beam. Will try it outdoors tomorrow, my wife loves the blue color so I guess I need to buy me one .


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, I did try the Ti2 with a 10440, and, it ROCKS.



The low is still pretty low, as in I still have to aim it at my hand to see if its really on, but the high is now HIGH....maybe 300 lumens?

I've been keeping in in my pocket for weeks now...and I keep taking it out to play with...so much light from a teeny AAA just makes me grin everytime.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 5, 2013)

For customers in the U.S., is the Ti2 available through only Thrunite's ebay store and an online store that appears to be owned by Thrunite called thrunite-store ?

And did Thrunite made any improvements to the metal tab in the Ti2 in comparison to the tab in the Ti ?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought each color off of Amazon. Although they appear to be sold out now. It says on their Ebay/Amazon listing they are US stock. Mine took just three days to show up from California.

No improvements made in the tab. I find the trick with the metal tab is not to screw the head to full tightness. That seems to bend the tab a little too much, and eventually the low mode becomes inaccessible. Also, don't bend the tab out too far, repeatedly stressing the tab weakens it.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you very much, GordoJones88. Between (a) your advice on how to avoid mishandling the tab and (b) the upgrade to an XPG2, I am ready to try this model.

My reason for initially thinking the Ti2 was not being sold by Thrunite through amazon was that amazon did not return any results when I searched for "Ti2". Since I don't have and don't want a paypal account and since this model is apparently being sold exclusively through Thrunite, I was trying to find other means of buying it other than ebay. I'll keep an eye on amazon for when Thrunite has the Ti2 in stock again.

*quick question:*
One picture on thrunite-store shows a green body with "Ti2" printed on it. But the rest of the website does not list a green Ti2 as a purchase-able option. I noticed the same thing in a listing on ebay. Does a green Ti2 not exist yet ?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

So there is no way to purchase a colored version of a Ti2 with the .04 lumen Firefly mode? Is it still at least available in black with .04 Firefly?


----------



## Dubois (Jan 6, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> So there is no way to purchase a colored version of a Ti2 with the .04 lumen Firefly mode? Is it still at least available in black with .04 Firefly?



I haven't seen the true firefly (0.04 lumen) on Ti lights for some time, or on Ti2 lights at all. I thought I'd struck lucky when I saw a 0.04 lomen spec on one of a bundle of Ti's I'd bought last year,but then found the "3 lm" sticker on my floor


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 6, 2013)

illuminationsupply's website right now is listing the Firefly model in black as available for purchase; I don't know what their inventory level is, though.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

that's for the old Ti not the Ti2, and I already have probably 10 of the original Ti .04 / 60 lumen models in black already.



MojaveMoon07 said:


> illuminationsupply's website right now is listing the Firefly model in black as available for purchase; I don't know what their inventory level is, though.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jan 7, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> OK, I did try the Ti2 with a 10440, and, it ROCKS.





TEEJ said:


> The low is still pretty low, as in I still have to aim it at my hand to see if its really on, but the high is now HIGH....maybe 300 lumens?
> 
> I've been keeping in in my pocket for weeks now...and I keep taking it out to play with...so much light from a teeny AAA just makes me grin everytime.




Is that so...hmm I may have to pick one up while I wait for the MBI Torpedo to come out.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 7, 2013)

I have the L3 1xAA light with XP-G2 and it does seem like a nice improvement and maybe it is more tint with me as it is not greenish at all which other XP-Gs tended to be when they first came out.


----------



## JKolmo (Jan 8, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> OK, I did try the Ti2 with a 10440, and, it ROCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I also want to take the 10440 route with my Ti2. I'd like to put an IMR 10440 in there. Before I do that though, are you sure you don't fry it? The paperwork says "input voltage 0.9 - 1.5v". Guess it might be OK for short bursts only?


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jan 8, 2013)

It likely goes into direct-drive. I don't know if that will damage the circuit or be affected by the XP-G2's slightly lower Vf, however... People will just have to keep testing.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 8, 2013)

The 10440 will damage the LED over time. It just may take a few years before you notice how much dimmer the LED is than when you first got it. The Ti2 XPG2 is such a nice light with a useful beam for just $10, buy another one when you wear it out.

I do not intend to use a 10440 because it will have too short a runtime for it's purpose. For me, this light is better suited to having the 80 lumens at 40 minutes per charge than 200 lumens at 10 minutes per charge.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 15, 2013)

*throw-iness of Ti2 compared to Ti*

I am interested in how the throw-iness of the Ti2 compares to the Ti. So far I have come across these two comments. 



IcantC said:


> So I ordered one to try out and I like it so far, beam is throwy. I am running an Energizer L92 aaa lithium.





GordoJones88 said:


> I received my Thrunite Ti2 XPG2 a few days ago. I give it 5 stars. It is noticeably brighter than the Ti XPE I have to compare it to. The Ti2 hotspot is about twice as big as the Ti hotspot. The throw seems to be exactly the same as I have spent the last 2 nights with fresh batteries trying to discern a difference. The tint is totally pure white. The beam profile, hotspot size, and tint match my Eagletac D25C XMLU2 clicky almost exactly.
> 
> I don't think the Ti2 XPG2 really needs a 10440 to double the brightness. I find the beam and brightness to be very useable as is.


 _(link)_


----------



## Jay611j (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: throw-iness of Ti2 compared to Ti*



MojaveMoon07 said:


> I am interested in how the throw-iness of the Ti2 compares to the Ti. So far I have come across these two comments.
> 
> 
> 
> _(link)_


My Ti throws further than my Ti2 does, but the Ti2 is a bit brighter overall confirmed with a ceiling bounce test.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: throw-iness of Ti2 compared to Ti*

My Ti2 is noticebly brighter than my Ti. As far as throw, I'll compare tonight and get back to you.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you both

I was studying one of selfbuilt's charts in his review of the recently released Lumintop Tool AAA

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/2013/Tool-FL1-Summary.gif

With the exception of the discontinued and apparently not-available-anywhere Eagletac PN20a, the Ti throws farther than any of the other AAA models that he has reviewed.

So that is why I am interested in waiting a little bit in order to read everyone's observations about the Ti2 to figure whether the Ti2 or Ti would benefit my family more.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, I just tested them against each other and I consider the Ti2 brighter, and although it has a wider beam, throws farther. It lights up a tree that the Ti cannot. The original Ti does have a narrower beam, if that's what you're after, but not by much. They both had a fresh Eneloop in them. Interestingly, the Ti2 is also a mm or two shorter as well. Finally, the tint on the Ti2 is drastically better on my two models.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you, AlphaZen. That helps me a lot ! I appreciate your time and effort on that


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 26, 2013)

Will be getting a Ti2 as a freebie from Thrunite so i think i'll try it with a AW 10440.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 26, 2013)

AlphaZen said:


> Ok, I just tested them against each other and I consider the Ti2 brighter, and although it has a wider beam, throws farther. It lights up a tree that the Ti cannot. The original Ti does have a narrower beam, if that's what you're after, but not by much. They both had a fresh Eneloop in them. Interestingly, the Ti2 is also a mm or two shorter as well. Finally, the tint on the Ti2 is drastically better on my two models.



Yes, I agree. I tested extensively with one Ti XPE light vs three Ti2 XPG2 lights, all on fresh cells. All three Ti2 lights are noticeably brighter, with a bigger more useable hotspot. The throw or lux is about equal between the Ti and Ti2, but the Ti has the narrow tunnel effect that tricks your eyes at first into thinking it's throwier, but if you study the target carefully you will notice they are the same brightness. Finally, one of my Ti2 XPG2 lights have a fantastic tint, two of my Ti2 XPG2 lights have a good tint, whereas my Ti XPE light does not have a good tint. I kept the good tinted black Ti2 XPG2 for myself and gave away the red Ti2 and blue Ti2 for Xmas gifts to mom and sister.


----------



## helixpteron (Jan 27, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> I kept the good tinted black Ti2 XPG2 for myself and gave away the red Ti2 and blue Ti2 for Xmas gifts to mom and sister.



 ... tell the world you gave the best one to mum ! :-D

Do you happen to have an iTP A3 EOS for comparison ? I just ordered one, but now I think it could have been a mistake as this one has a new emitter.​


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 27, 2013)

helixpteron said:


> ... tell the world you gave the best one to mum ! :-D
> 
> Do you happen to have an iTP A3 EOS for comparison ? I just ordered one, but now I think it could have been a mistake as this one has a new emitter.



You can also get the new Olight i3s XPG2, which is the new improved version of the old iTP A3. But it's not cheap. There are lots of nice AAA XPG2 lights coming out. I'm sure they are all about the same.


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got both the Ti2 and I3s. I can't run the Ti2 with a 10440 Li-ion because I lose L. Despite my doubts, I like the UI. Twist to L and a big enough gap to get to H so I don't make a mistake and blind everybody. So the Ti2 has become my night table light. I can run the I3s with a 10440 and it is very bright. I don't like the UI - MHL is weird IMHO.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 5, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> I just got both the Ti2 and I3s. I can't run the Ti2 with a 10440 Li-ion because I lose L. Despite my doubts, I like the UI. Twist to L and a big enough gap to get to H so I don't make a mistake and blind everybody. So the Ti2 has become my night table light. I can run the I3s with a 10440 and it is very bright. I don't like the UI - MHL is weird IMHO.



I'm not sure what you mean about the 10440 in the Ti2 losing L?

I use that set-up in mine, and I have all modes, if L = Low

If L = Lumens, well, its WAAAAY brighter with a 10440 than an enloop, etc.

What you MIGHT see is that the length of the 10440 and the length of the enloop mean that the crush gasket in the head of the light just needs more pressure to compress down enough to reach the settings...until it gets used to being seated.

I could see that making you think a mode was missing, etc.

Whatcha think?


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, I meant that I wasn't getting Low when using a 10440 in the Ti2. It went straight to High.

I attached a trit capsule to the Ti2 (from Fstoplights) and use it as my night table light. For this purpose, it is fine with a primary AAA. But I'll look at the light closely. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PASHA (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,
which one is more thrower - Ti2 or Tank 007 E09?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 5, 2013)

PASHA said:


> Hi,
> which one is more thrower - Ti2 or Tank 007 E09?



http://i1.minus.com/i9bbKYRMYchLJ.jpg

At another forum, someone posted a chart comparing several AAA-size flashlights including the Thrunite Ti, Thrunite TiS, and several models of the Tank 007.

The top of the chart are measurements taken with a AAA 900 mAh battery, and the bottom half of the chart are measurements taken with a IMR 10440 350 mAh battery.

I realize that you're asking about a Ti2. But if throw is very important to you, consider purchasing the TiS which is a single mode flashlight that had a better throw than any of the other AAA-size flashlights according to this person's measurements.

If the chart is helpful to you, save a copy of it as soon as you can. For some reason the person who posted that chart deleted his post; but prior to deleting it luckily someone quoted the part of his post that includes the chart. That chart came from this discussion _(link)_


----------



## danbruski (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello. I know this is an old thread, but i wasn't sure this warranted a new one...

Today I received 2 new Ti2 flashlights (after reading reviews here... thank you). They light up great, but I was surprised to see how touchy the controls were from off to low to high. The instruction sheet indicates to move 90° to change modes, but both lights switch after about 2~5° (estimate).


For example, if I twist to go from off to low and make a mark on the head that matches up with the N of Nite printed on the body, I twist the mark to the "r" of "Thru" and it goes to Hi beam.


Is this how it should be? It seems very touchy to get it from off to dim easily.


----------



## jorn (Feb 11, 2014)

Bend the little lip for the + path in the head. Fixes the small travel betveen lo and high.


----------

